# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.5 - LG D37x, D410x repair via USB and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.5 is out!  *We have added boot repair via USB and small TP for LG D370, D370TR, D373, D373EU, D375, D410, D410H, D410HN,
which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" device!* *Also added repair via JTAG interface for Huawei G510-0010 and Y301-A1 (MetroPCS)!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.7.5 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG D370* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D370TR* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D373* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D373EU* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via USB
- *LG D375* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D410* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via USB
- *LG D410H* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *LG D410NH* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
- *Huawei G510-0010* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)
- *Huawei Y301-A1 (MetroPCS)* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya)*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software).*   *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

